# I'm due 15th August, any one want a bump buddy? :)



## arj

Hi, Im relatively new here, ttc cycle one and due Aug 15th! looking for some people to share the next 8 month wait with! When are you due? :flower:


----------



## ShannonAreki

Hey Im due 29th July but id wouldnt mind waiting out with you x x


----------



## ShannonAreki

How are you feeling do you have and sickness!? Im feeling shocking... Cant sleep i feel so sick! Stuggling to look after my 2 yr old :(


----------



## pregnantgurl

i'm due on the 2 of february, i am looking forward to it very much, (even though i am 15 and pregnant,) wanna be friends? :)


----------



## ShannonAreki

Hey pregnantgurl, I was 18 when I had my son! How are you feeling with your pregnancy? Lets be friends x x


----------



## Mrsctobe

Congrats ladies on your pregnancies. im due 7th june


----------



## ShannonAreki

Aww the 7th is my little sisters birthday! Congrats to you! x x


----------



## Mrsctobe

ShannonAreki said:


> Aww the 7th is my little sisters birthday! Congrats to you! x x

thanks. i highly doubt i'll give birth on the 7th lol. when are you getting your scan?


----------



## ShannonAreki

I have had an early dating scan, just to make sure all was ok! I am due to go to midwife on the 22nd for booking in appointment, from what i can remember I will be able to book scan after that!??? ! I have a history of pre eclampsia so I also have a consultant with this one and have to be kept an eye on! Im going to book another private scan around the 15th of Jan! xxx Are you going to find out what your having at your 20 week? x


----------



## Mrsctobe

Not sure yet everyone keeps asking me that lol. Its 5weeks till my 20week scan (16th jan)
ive had 3 scans so far 12week one and 2 before that due to pain and spotting in early pregnancy. im also with the consultant who i will see when im 28weeks :o
My next midwife app is 23rd dec when i'll be 16weeks.


----------



## ShannonAreki

Ohh exciting! Im not sure ill find out, found out at 16 weeks with my son and i think it would be nice to have a surprise this time! Have you had any ms? Im really struggling with it!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Yep big time!! lol it started at 7weeks and by 7weeks 5days i was hospitalised for 2days because i was so dehidrated. i was sick all day everyday, couldnt keep anything down. it was like that till after 10weeks and it got a bit better. but still have it now but not as bad as i did. i was sick last night lol x


----------



## ShannonAreki

I had it with DS from Day 1 till the day he was born! :( lets hope this one isnt the same!


----------



## Mrsctobe

ShannonAreki said:


> I had it with DS from Day 1 till the day he was born! :( lets hope this one isnt the same!

Yeah i was the same with my first. my 2nd it went at 10weeks this time not sure how long i'll have it lol


----------



## sapphire20

I'm due 7th august! X


----------



## wantingagirl

Im due roughly 13-14th July TTC second for just over 2 years and one miscarriage in between. My dating scan will be 29/12/11!!!


----------



## ShannonAreki

Iv got a 7 week scan on monday! Im quite excited? Do you think ill hear the heartbeat?xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

ive never herd heartbeats on scans. would love to hear it at 16week app but doubt it. feel so sick today.


----------



## KittyPaws

I'm due two days after you, August 17th!! Congratulations!! :happydance:

I'd love to be bump buddies with someone so close in due date! :hugs:


----------



## knoxydd

Hi All!

I'd like to join in.. I;ve beenlooking for a good thread to join and tcik with for the next several months. I recenlty found out that I'm about 5 weeks along. My projected due date is on or around august 13th. I'm so excited as this is will be my first baby and I'm looking forward to a Happy and healthy 9 months! 

For those with children already, did you find out the sex of your first one? if so, did you feel any sort of regret after finding out - almost like you wish you'd kept it a surprise. My husband and I do not see eye to eye here. He wants to know and I want to be surprised. I feel like I might cave though but wanted to know if after all of the anticipation, did it make it any less exciting for you? I just dont want it to take away from the whole experience. Thoughts?


----------



## Kellymarie790

Hey dear!


----------



## Kellymarie790

I am due August 15th as well! :) This is my number two. So excited.


----------



## wrightsa

Im due 14th August. Just took a test :)


----------



## Africa

HI Girls,

I am pregnant with my first baby due to arrive August 10th, 2011. Very excited about the baby. I am so over feeling hungry, and horrible all the time. I haven't been working full time so at least i get to spend all day on the couch sleeping away my life. I would also love to tell everyone but DH wants to keep it quiet for the meantime. It's hard to explain why at 8:30 you want to go home from things because you start to feel off. I wake up every morning numerous times for numerous reasons. I am thinking of taking up online gaming to pass the time.

Cheers
Africa


----------



## Africa

Congratulations, Wrightsa!


----------



## TicToc

Hi ARJ, I already feel like we are bump buddies :winkwink:

Kitty Paws...I am due on the 18th! :happydance:


----------



## rebekah05

Hi Ladies,
It's so nice to see some of you from 2ww also got your BFP's!! Congrats to you! I am due on August 18th according to FF but have yet to see my Dr. They don't see me until week 8. I would love to wait with you and TicToc and share this journey together. You can PM me anytime and have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Sweetfolly

knoxydd said:


> My projected due date is on or around august 13th. I'm so excited as this is will be my first baby and I'm looking forward to a Happy and healthy 9 months!

I'm due on August 13th with my first as well! :happydance:
Saw my doctor on Monday, cervix is closed and my hcg levels are awesome, so they scheduled my first appointment for January 12th when I'll be 9 weeks 3 days. Can't wait until then! Haven't had a single symptom yet besides a UTI and slightly sore boobs - if they hadn't found out I was pregnant by chance in the ER last week, I still would have no idea! :wacko:


----------



## arj

Hi all! Lots of bump buddies, yay! :wave: I'm not telling friends and family about it till 12 weeks :-# (unless they guess beforehand due to my major bloated tummy) so it's nice to be able to chat about pregnancy on here! 

3rd pregnancy, but feels different to the 1st two, I'm already feeling quite bloated in the tummy and achey, and a bit tired and waves of nausea, plus the bfp showed up 4 days earlier than the last two.. 
I've heard boy babies give beauty and girls take it away, and I'm already feeling like it's a girl! :pink: I can't wait to find out the sex so I can buy some cute lil baby clothes! I'm not going to tell f&f the gender, I like making them wait for a surprise! Tho I'll tell you all of course =) 
I'm waiting for the morning sickness to kick in, (5 1/2 weeks last two times) I've already bought me some homeopathic Morning-Med spray from the health shop, it works a treat! I have to milk cows :mamafy: every second weekend so I'm gonna have SO much fun getting pood/weed on, getting up at 5am, and being tired/nauseous with it!! >.<

How are you all feeling? Any ideas on what you're having and will you find out at the 20 week scan??


----------



## pregnantgurl

Shannon, I'd love to be friends :) and yes, the pregnancy is goign really well getting huge now and i'm only 7 months lol


----------



## arj

Pregnantgirl, you're supposed to be big at 7 months! I'm 4 weeks and feel huge! lol =)
My Mum was 14 when she had my oldest sister, they look like sisters now more than Mum and daughter! Then my sis had a baby at 16 so Mum was a grandma at age 30, crazy aye!!! A lot of people aren't even mothers by then!


----------



## rebekah05

Arj - So happy for you. How are you going to not spill the beans at Christmas?? I want to tell at Christmas sooo bad but I'm not 100% sure yet. Yes, I've heard that about boys and girls and I have to say last week my skin was a disaster but I woke up for the first time this morning with glowing, velvety like skin. I didn't even wear foundation or powder today, just a little bronzer for color. So hopefully it will stay this way. I am definitely finding out the sex. I can't wait! Did you find out the sex with your other two? By the way I love your hair. You're so gorgeous, you're going to have a beautiful baby. I feel pretty good but I have been bloated for days too.


----------



## arj

rebekah05 said:


> Arj - So happy for you. How are you going to not spill the beans at Christmas?? I want to tell at Christmas sooo bad but I'm not 100% sure yet. Yes, I've heard that about boys and girls and I have to say last week my skin was a disaster but I woke up for the first time this morning with glowing, velvety like skin. I didn't even wear foundation or powder today, just a little bronzer for color. So hopefully it will stay this way. I am definitely finding out the sex. I can't wait! Did you find out the sex with your other two? By the way I love your hair. You're so gorgeous, you're going to have a beautiful baby. I feel pretty good but I have been bloated for days too.

Oh thanks for that, :flower: I only recently went blonde and chopped it all off, it used to be long and dark, big change! Getting used to it tho! I hope I have a cute baby, my DS was cute but my DD was unfortunate looking at birth due to a massively swollen head after36 hour labour and forceps delivery, nearly 10lb and had black fuzzy hair (which fell out and then went blonde), she looked like a mini sumo wreslter!! Not what we expected for our 1st child! :shock: Shes so cute now tho =)
I found out at 20 weeks with my daughter, then at 12 week scan with my son! Based on time of conception I was adamant my son was going to be a boy anyway, my DH was so excited! This time round I want another girl, he wants another boy! (my money is on a girl tho).
Good you have velvety skin, wouldnt that be nice the whole pregnancy! Mine is ok, one spot on my face but thats it. I just look really thick around tummy, not a good look since Im an A-cup breast size, makes me look so huge!!!

I'm going to try not to spill the beans at Xmas!! My sis in law is preg with second much wanted fertility baby at age 39, my other sister in law is undergoing treatment at the mo, and I always get preg 1st cycle ttc, so I'm kinda not popular when it comes to baby talk! I think it'll be easy to hold it in! Hopefully im not too sick and tired, that will be an obvious sign as usually i have tons of energy, and never turn down food =D 
WHen are you going to make it public?


----------



## rebekah05

Arj-OMG, you're baby girl story had me laughing out loud!! I didn't know they could tell the sex at the 12 week scan. That is awesome! I'm not sure. I had this fantasy about telling everyone over the holiday but my hubby isn't too sure since it's still so early. It would just be such a nice memory, and if God forbid I mc, I don't think I would regret sharing the news. So I am thinking Christmas Eve if hubby agrees. Already told my mom. She is my best friend so I tell her everything. How did you know it was a boy? I have no clue what I will have but I will be happy with either. Is the medicine you said you were going to take for morning sickness? I live in the US so I need to find something for when the time comes. So are you going to work out during your pregnancy? I am but am having a hard time getting motivated, but I heard if you exercise during pregnancy it is a huge help, especially in helping to lose the baby weight. I would love to see your "before" hair pictures! You are inspiring me to cut mine again. I think about the baby pulling my long hair. Ouch!


----------



## duecesarewild

I'm due a month before you but I was only here to say  if you pop a day after your due date the baby would be born on my birthday.


----------



## arj

Ok, ill try attatch a coupe photos... Was long and dark, then i cut it to shoulder length, then went a blonde bob! im/was a hairdresser so cutting it off was a big deal for me! haha

I concieved 1st DD on day 12 of cycle, then concieved DS day 16 of cycle (two days after ovulation) and this one 12 again. Its the whole 'male sperm are faster but die 1st' thing, so if you BD before Ovulation, the sperm get up there, no egg, boys die, girls last and fertilize egg! And if you BD on or after O, the sperm all swim there, boys get there 1st and fertilize egg and the poor girls get there too late! It def works, Mum had 4 girls and 4 boys doing it that way! (one of girls concieved day 10)!
I didnt know i could find out at 12 week scan either, but it was a different place than i went to with DD, and the man was really nice and had been doing it for a long time, and said it wasnt definite but he could see the start of something inbetween babys legs that didnt look female! And because of how late i concieved i pretty much knew it anyway, 20 week scan confirmed it clear as day! lol
Yea the med is for morning sickness, its kinda just some herbal kinda spray you spray in your mouth and its clear and tastes a bit like vodka lol, not alcaholic but its kinda got no flavour, just a bit bitter. Yes I def plan to work out during preg! I go to circuit class once a week at gym and try and run/walk when i can, and have a (very dusty) treadmill! Went to Zumba last night, defs feel the tiredness compared to normal!
I put on 22 kg (bout 50lbs) with my 1st pregnancy, and started out 10 kg heavier than i am now, and that was awful, so unfit and gross, and after i had baby i realized how fat i was! Took me a year and a bit to get it off plus the extra 10 kg i was carrying prior! Put on 12.5 kg with DS, ran almost every day, even on the day i had him (beforehand)! and was a little more careful with my diet! No McDonalds every day haha =) 
You need to change your TTC status, youre onto the next stage now!! =) 
You should tell your family, at least if you do (il whisper it) miscarry, at least youll have support and understanding. I hope i dont either, 2 close friends did at 5 weeks and Im 4wks+3 so its in the back of my mind! Im sure we both wont tho, next year we will both have a crying larger than life baby i bet! =)
 



Attached Files:







a face 2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









All of us.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## parisa

Mrsctobe said:


> Congrats ladies on your pregnancies. im due 7th june

Hi, I was just wondering, the picture that u have posted, is that from ur previous pregnancy or is that u now? Cause that is one gorgeous bump!


----------



## holden_babez

arj said:


> Hi, Im relatively new here, ttc cycle one and due Aug 15th! looking for some people to share the next 8 month wait with! When are you due? :flower:

He Arj :wave:
I am due the 16th August..
Have u found a bump buddy yet?

H & H 9 months


----------



## jennievictora

my estimated due date is august 12th :) x


----------



## arj

holden_babez said:


> arj said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Im relatively new here, ttc cycle one and due Aug 15th! looking for some people to share the next 8 month wait with! When are you due? :flower:
> 
> He Arj :wave:
> I am due the 16th August..
> Have u found a bump buddy yet?
> 
> H & H 9 monthsClick to expand...

Hi! A day after me! Race ya =D 
Haha I havnt found an official bump buddy but all these ladies on here I will be keeping an eye on and thier symptoms and results etc! You are in Aussie ay, i laughed when i saw the 'mate' comment to sharn =D Im a kiwi, we say that over here too.
What do you think you're having? Im having a girl, i can feel it!! So this is your 4th baby??


----------



## arj

jennievictora said:


> my estimated due date is august 12th :) x

Yay go the August babies!
Im just curious, Ovarian Disney Drilling?? :confused:


----------



## ellinme1

Hey, I am due on Aug 15th also with my first baby!! The only symptoms I seem to be having so far are insomnia, excess burping, and a ridiculous amount of CM... no one tells you about that one when you ask about their pregnancy...lol


----------



## arj

ellinme1 said:


> Hey, I am due on Aug 15th also with my first baby!! The only symptoms I seem to be having so far are insomnia, excess burping, and a ridiculous amount of CM... no one tells you about that one when you ask about their pregnancy...lol

Hey congrats on your pregnacny! I've had insomnia too! I thought it was just me! I feel tired but then hop in bed and toss and turn and my brain is ticking away and i just cant sleep!! (bet that'll change in week 5 or 6! And i keep doing this kinda weird HIC kinda burp like one random hiccup every now and again, my friend got that too when she was pregnant. CM is just normal, always on undies tho (sorry TMI) and kinda yellowy! Not very lovely lol =)


----------



## ellinme1

Not TMI at all...lol... I am so glad to have found this site.... It makes me feel better every time I have an anxiety moment. I am a second year medical student, so it is kinda hard to give me TMI...lol... But as many friends as I have who have been pregnant, I never knew about some of these strange early pregnancy symptoms..... Being pregnant is definitely going to be a constant learning process :)


----------



## ShannonAreki

Gosh I get that random hiccup thing too, had it from 4 weeks with DS and this one! My family think im weird or just putting it on! It comes out of nowhere! People look at me funny! Used to be a nightmare going to he cinema everything would go silent and Bam.. Massive hiccup!


----------



## TicToc

So what is an official bump buddie, someone with the same due date? I am confused. LOL


----------



## ShannonAreki

TicToc said:


> So what is an official bump buddie, someone with the same due date? I am confused. LOL

Me too! :wacko:


----------



## TicToc

Me and my at the time unborn daughter hiccped a lot through the pregnancy. She would hiccup all day and night near the end and I could never get any sleep!


----------



## arj

TicToc said:


> So what is an official bump buddie, someone with the same due date? I am confused. LOL

I dont know! thought you might have to like say "yes you are my buddy now" an add as a friend or something! haha I just consider every one my buddy lol :)


----------



## Sweetfolly

Any of the rest of you ladies due in August having any food cravings or aversions yet? I absolutely cannot stand sweet foods right now. I'm usually all for the sweets in the morning, but the last few days I've had chicken soup or lasagna for breakfast. I only want savory and salty things!

Oh, and *ellinme1* - my doctor actually did tell me about the CM, I just wasn't prepared for this much! I've actually had a couple gushes of it! :blush:


----------



## TicToc

We both still get the hiccups pretty often too.....Hhhmmmm......


----------



## ShannonAreki

Sweetfolly said:


> Any of the rest of you ladies due in August having any food cravings or aversions yet? I absolutely cannot stand sweet foods right now. I'm usually all for the sweets in the morning, but the last few days I've had chicken soup or lasagna for breakfast. I only want savory and salty things!
> 
> Oh, and *ellinme1* - my doctor actually did tell me about the CM, I just wasn't prepared for this much! I've actually had a couple gushes of it! :blush:

Me too keep having to knicker check, i dont remember having this much in my first pregnancy but maybe i just didnt pay as much attention as he was a lovely surprise!...
I WISH I could eat, smell of any food makes me gag and if i attempt to eat it my body gets angry and just throws it straight backup at me :( Cant wait for this to go, although i had it till 40 weeks with DS! So at the moment its just dry toast and water. cant even have a cup of orange squash next to the bed! Does anyone else wake upwith nausea through the night... Its killing me!


----------



## TicToc

HAHAHA....

OK, then I be you bump buddy arj!

LOL, feels just like middle school.


----------



## TicToc

I am only 4 weeks and 1 day and have been increasingly nauseated for the last 5 days.


----------



## clacko

Im due the 15th August too!!!


----------



## arj

TicToc said:


> HAHAHA....
> 
> OK, then I be you bump buddy arj!
> 
> LOL, feels just like middle school.

Hahaha 'wanna be my friend'? :)

I felt more sick at the start actually, but had been feeling like that on and off since getting mirena out in Aug. I know that the real thing will kick in on Thursay of next week, if I have my calculations right. At the mo its just smells that make me headachey and kinda queasy. 
I was trying to explain to my husband that it feels similar to if you were a passenger on a windy country road and reading a book for about 1/2 an hour, you know that horrible nauseous headachey 'let me have fresh air' feeling!!

I have cravings of rice wafers with tinned tuna/salmon/chicken on, and also burgers =/ Off salads (usually all I eat)! and not keen on sickly sweet foods or drinks. When I get my true morning sickness Ill go off coffee and even two squares of chocolate will make me feel awful, and I'll get bone tired and wont be able to stay awake past 8:30 (sucks, im such a night owl usually, and can survive on very little sleep)! Not looking foward to it....

Tictoc did you remember much from 14 years ago when you were preg?


----------



## holden_babez

arj said:


> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arj said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Im relatively new here, ttc cycle one and due Aug 15th! looking for some people to share the next 8 month wait with! When are you due? :flower:
> 
> He Arj :wave:
> I am due the 16th August..
> Have u found a bump buddy yet?
> 
> H & H 9 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Hi! A day after me! Race ya =D
> Haha I havnt found an official bump buddy but all these ladies on here I will be keeping an eye on and thier symptoms and results etc! You are in Aussie ay, i laughed when i saw the 'mate' comment to sharn =D Im a kiwi, we say that over here too.
> What do you think you're having? Im having a girl, i can feel it!! So this is your 4th baby??Click to expand...

Yeah I am in AU..Hello :wave: Neighbour
I think im having a boy.. my MS started about 7-8 weeks with my 2 boys, but our DD was the DAY af was due till about 10wks.. but then every pregnancy is different... Chinese Gender thing says boy and it was right all 3 times with my other kiddies...
Yes it is my 4th baby :) plenty in me yet.. I had my first son (different dad) when i was 17 (2 months from 18).. then my YS when i ws 20 then my DD when i was 26 so big age gap between middle and youngest child...

I cannot wait for this bub to kick and move ... i miss all that..

How r u feeling though?

Im feeling great :) i think i hva either a throat infection or tonsilitis atm...
and being in a small outback town, i cannot get in to see a doctor till monday morning.. and i phoned thursday morning for an appt... 

having dramas sleeping through at night also.. wake at least 2 or 3 times a night and also when i try and have nanna nap with my daughter, i cannot sleep through that whole hour and a half either.. 

I would love to be your bump buddy and we can add more along the way :hugs: more the merrier i say 

Skye x


----------



## twickywabbit

I am due around that time as well :flower:


----------



## arj

holden_babez said:


> arj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arj said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Im relatively new here, ttc cycle one and due Aug 15th! looking for some people to share the next 8 month wait with! When are you due? :flower:
> 
> He Arj :wave:
> I am due the 16th August..
> Have u found a bump buddy yet?
> 
> H & H 9 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> Hi! A day after me! Race ya =D
> Haha I havnt found an official bump buddy but all these ladies on here I will be keeping an eye on and thier symptoms and results etc! You are in Aussie ay, i laughed when i saw the 'mate' comment to sharn =D Im a kiwi, we say that over here too.
> What do you think you're having? Im having a girl, i can feel it!! So this is your 4th baby??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am in AU..Hello :wave: Neighbour
> I think im having a boy.. my MS started about 7-8 weeks with my 2 boys, but our DD was the DAY af was due till about 10wks.. but then every pregnancy is different... Chinese Gender thing says boy and it was right all 3 times with my other kiddies...
> Yes it is my 4th baby :) plenty in me yet.. I had my first son (different dad) when i was 17 (2 months from 18).. then my YS when i ws 20 then my DD when i was 26 so big age gap between middle and youngest child...
> 
> I cannot wait for this bub to kick and move ... i miss all that..
> 
> How r u feeling though?
> 
> Im feeling great :) i think i hva either a throat infection or tonsilitis atm...
> and being in a small outback town, i cannot get in to see a doctor till monday morning.. and i phoned thursday morning for an appt...
> 
> having dramas sleeping through at night also.. wake at least 2 or 3 times a night and also when i try and have nanna nap with my daughter, i cannot sleep through that whole hour and a half either..
> 
> I would love to be your bump buddy and we can add more along the way :hugs: more the merrier i say
> 
> Skye xClick to expand...

yay! =) TicToc is a bump buddy, moved over from the TTC forum, and a few other ladies on here that are due a similar time wave: twickywabbit) I live on a dairy farm a bit outta town too, know how it feels. Wow you are a busy lady then with 3 kiddies and another on the way! Does that get really tiring? I find two hard work, we have a big 6 bedroom house DS does 0 percent of housework as he is dairy farmer and his job is "outside the fenceline" (which is fine with me cos we make great money and I dont have to work)! and he works 14 hour days with only 4 days off per month. And he hates housework, suits us both fine! But gets really busy with 2 kids at home and a house to run and business paperwork to do etc... A new baby is going to keep me on my toes! 

How have your last 3 babies been, were they good babies? And did you have good births etc? 

I had DD at 21 DS at nearly 24 and will be 27 1/2 when have this next one. I had ms worse with DD than DS, but not sure if it was just second pregnancy... guess Ill find out soon enough! I havnt found out this early that i was pregnant before, the other two a day after AF and this one 3 or 4 days before I was due for AF, so i kinda feel like I should be about 5 1/2 weeks not 4 1/2! Taking its time already....


----------



## rebekah05

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing today? 
I was lol'ing at the "bump buddy" stuff. It did remind me of middle school too TicToc. But it got me thinking how cool it would be to have a daughter and hear all about her "best friend forever" and all that good stuff. 
Arj- thanks for posting the pics. I really like it both ways but there's something sexy about how you have it now. I have never circuit trained but I hear it's so good. I mostly do Pilates on a reformer and then walk. But from what I have read I can't be on my back after my first trimester. Maybe I will move onto weights then.

Anyway, I haven't had any food aversions yet. As of today a healthy appetite for sure. I am getting reading to chow down with some good Chinese food. General Tso's is my favorite!!! Just spending some time with my hubby tonight maybe watching a movie.

Hope you all are having a good day! Xxx


----------



## Inigo Montoya

This is my first post on this forum, but I'm due the same day as you (15 August), I'd love to ge your bump buddy (haha). 
I'm also an Aussie, but LOVE New Zealand! :)

This is my first baby, bit unsure what to expect especially since everyone (I.e know-it-all-mother) keeps telling me it's "too early" for symptoms. I'm so tired, almost like I can't function! And have been since way before I found out - and found out last Saturday at 10DPO. I've been queasy if I don't eat but since yesterday even eating makes me queasy! Sweet things make it even worse!! And OMG I am so bloated I can barely do my pants up. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## arj

Inigo Montoya said:


> This is my first post on this forum, but I'm due the same day as you (15 August), I'd love to ge your bump buddy (haha).
> I'm also an Aussie, but LOVE New Zealand! :)
> 
> This is my first baby, bit unsure what to expect especially since everyone (I.e know-it-all-mother) keeps telling me it's "too early" for symptoms. I'm so tired, almost like I can't function! And have been since way before I found out - and found out last Saturday at 10DPO. I've been queasy if I don't eat but since yesterday even eating makes me queasy! Sweet things make it even worse!! And OMG I am so bloated I can barely do my pants up.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!


Hi, yay another buddy! Trust me, tell your mum that its never too early for symptoms! Usually as soon as you ovulate and the egg deteriorates, your body goes thru the phase of breaking down the lining etc then your period comes. But if it gets fertilized, then the lining keeps building up! So even if its not a baby/hormone symptom, its still different from what normally goes on! I was worse with my 1st child than second. How old were you at time of conception?? 

Apart from bloating, actual baby symptoms for me come around 5 1/2 weeks, NOT looking foward to it, tired and sick over Christmas is going to be a bundle of fun for us all isnt it!


----------



## TicToc

I had such bad early ms last time and am on my way again this time around and I just relaized right before I loggd on the holiday dinner was going to never get finished because I will be in the bathroom all day and guests will arrive to an empty table. At least I have a bit of time to make adjustments. :dohh:

ARj, I am so jealous. I want to be a farmer (or farmer's wife LOL). We are going to make a move soon too live near my close cousin who has some land and is starting a homestead....we will do it together and I even have her thinking about babies now too. And that makes so much sense about the reason for early symptoms, that ws boggleing my mind but I knew I had them so it had to be possible.

Now that I am not obsessing over ttc anymore I have moved on to the 'How many are on there and what are thier sexes?' obsession. It never ends!


----------



## TicToc

Hi Inigo...welcome! I have been finding this site a great source of info and support and there are so many awesome ladies on here I am sure you will as well. I stalked a few different forums before I joined this one ;)


----------



## arj

TicToc said:


> I had such bad early ms last time and am on my way again this time around and I just relaized right before I loggd on the holiday dinner was going to never get finished because I will be in the bathroom all day and guests will arrive to an empty table. At least I have a bit of time to make adjustments. :dohh:
> 
> ARj, I am so jealous. I want to be a farmer (or farmer's wife LOL). We are going to make a move soon too live near my close cousin who has some land and is starting a homestead....we will do it together and I even have her thinking about babies now too. And that makes so much sense about the reason for early symptoms, that ws boggleing my mind but I knew I had them so it had to be possible.
> 
> Now that I am not obsessing over ttc anymore I have moved on to the 'How many are on there and what are thier sexes?' obsession. It never ends!

Haha I get told I'm obsessed (about everything such as diet, exercise, ttc, babies, whatever)!! and now I'm still on here getting all involved in everyone elses lives and pregnancies lol! I google EVERYTHING, and my midwife could never tell me anything new, cos I had already googled it! And i record things in my diary and the kids baby books and compare them! Nutter =D
I reckon we both have one baby in there, mines a girl and yours is a boy =) When are you haveing your 1st scan? I had a hCG test and the blood result was quite low so I pretty much know its not twins, whew!! 

The homestead sounds lovely, country life is def great! Hard work and always busy but i love it =)


----------



## arj

TicToc said:


> Hi Inigo...welcome! I have been finding this site a great source of info and support and there are so many awesome ladies on here I am sure you will as well. I stalked a few different forums before I joined this one ;)

Ive found it good too, didnt do forums last two pregnancies. I love talking about it and cos im keeping it a secret for 12 weeks from friends and family this is my outlet!! And every one knows how i feel, and i love hearing everyones stories and problems and symptoms! Its great!


----------



## rebekah05

I know what you all mean. It is so nice to have other women in the same boat to talk to. I mean, I know my family is/will be happy for me, but I think it would get old quick listening to me talk about pregnancy 24/7. 
I live in the country too and love it. I don't have a farm but I have 2 dogs and a cat and we get deer through our back yard. It's so nice being able to wake up to the roosters crow (even if it is at 5AM)
But geez Arj, talk about googling EVERYTHING!!! I sooo do that. I don't want to irritate my Dr. with all of my internet wisdom. haha. And OMG! I just noticed your ticker and mentioned to my husband the other day that I would like to name a little girl Summer! I love that name. And since I am having an August baby?? I also like McKenzie and Arabella and Abrianna for a girl and Joseph or Christian or Jack for a boy. Have any of you started thinking of baby names yet?


----------



## arj

rebekah05 said:


> I know what you all mean. It is so nice to have other women in the same boat to talk to. I mean, I know my family is/will be happy for me, but I think it would get old quick listening to me talk about pregnancy 24/7.
> I live in the country too and love it. I don't have a farm but I have 2 dogs and a cat and we get deer through our back yard. It's so nice being able to wake up to the roosters crow (even if it is at 5AM)
> But geez Arj, talk about googling EVERYTHING!!! I sooo do that. I don't want to irritate my Dr. with all of my internet wisdom. haha. And OMG! I just noticed your ticker and mentioned to my husband the other day that I would like to name a little girl Summer! I love that name. And since I am having an August baby?? I also like McKenzie and Arabella and Abrianna for a girl and Joseph or Christian or Jack for a boy. Have any of you started thinking of baby names yet?


Yes of course, I think of names even when im not preg! My DD was (coincidentally) born on the 1st day of Summer (in NZ) 1st Dec =)
I like the names Saige and Milla for girls, (used to like Jasmine but not anymore) and for boys I like Brennan and Bentley. 

My husband likes names like Sarah, Rachel, Rebecca, Kelly etc, and for boys he likes Daniel and Mark. I prefer more different names, but because his 1st name is Keenan, he reckons its a real hassle and every one is like "what? what's your name?" when he tells them! So we are NOT agreeing at all at the mo =/ Early days!


----------



## arj

P.s I just snuck a peek at 3rd trimester (shhh) and they're all like "OMG am I in labour" and "Having period like pains" and "lost mucus plug" etc, thatll be us before we know it!!!


----------



## rebekah05

arj said:


> P.s I just snuck a peek at 3rd trimester (shhh) and they're all like "OMG am I in labour" and "Having period like pains" and "lost mucus plug" etc, thatll be us before we know it!!!

OMG! I thought I was scared now! I didn't even know what a mucus plug was until last week. I guess I was a late bloomer. haha


----------



## arj

Trust me, if any of us is scared, it's me, cos I actually know what to expect! I had horrific labour/births and midwife said this one will be the same. Freaking out!!!! Ignorance is bliss, I'd love to be in your state!


----------



## TicToc

Names. Ugh. We will fight that out later, we never agree on the names. Our poor daughter was going to be either Organic Lifeform or Moonfart Starqueef before he finally agreed on Katherine. I usually like more unique names but for some reason I have always liked that name even though it is so common. I LOVE the name Saige! :thumbup:

I also google everything and am allergic to wheat (full blown celiac) and about 12 other foods so I annoy everyone with endless food related health issue rants...or politics. :shrug:

I hope the first labor I had is an indicator of how this one will go. It was eeeeaaaaassssyyy and quick. But since then (15 years ago) I have developed a phobia of blood so latley I ahve been giving myself the heebie jeebies thinking about what is going on inside me. But it still makes me happy though! :baby:


----------



## arj

TicToc said:


> Names. Ugh. We will fight that out later, we never agree on the names. Our poor daughter was going to be either Organic Lifeform or Moonfart Starqueef before he finally agreed on Katherine. I usually like more unique names but for some reason I have always liked that name even though it is so common. I LOVE the name Saige! :thumbup:
> 
> I also google everything and am allergic to wheat (full blown celiac) and about 12 other foods so I annoy everyone with endless food related health issue rants...or politics. :shrug:
> 
> I hope the first labor I had is an indicator of how this one will go. It was eeeeaaaaassssyyy and quick. But since then (15 years ago) I have developed a phobia of blood so latley I ahve been giving myself the heebie jeebies thinking about what is going on inside me. But it still makes me happy though! :baby:

Eeeeeasyy and quick! Well when we come to that time I want you to throw me tons of :birth: dust!!! My 1st one was 36 hours, baby got stuck, pushed 3 hours.I got episiotomy and forceps, 9lb12 baby. Then my stitches all burst and got infected and i got mastitis twice with pus coming out of nipples, so was back to hospital 6 days later on a drip =/ Second time baby posterior,got stuck again, pushed 2 hours after a 6 hour labour and had to get cut again and metal ventouse pulled him out and ripped off a circle of his scalp =/ 9lb5oz. then the stitches popped again and i got restitched then got thrush in nipples and DS got it down his whole throat and we were back in hospital 2 weeks later again!!! He also had bad reflux and would cry incessantly, and would wake exactly 1 1/2 hours after putting him to sleep, day and night, for 3 months! I was seriously run ragged, and with a 2 year old with attention issues who would destroy things to make me pay her attention!! Rough time with both, i am wondering if things will be better this time or if some other thing is going to bite me in the ass!! I have narrow hips and i was 11lb at birth so chances are high to have large babies, and my cervix both times didnt dialate fully.

So to sum it up, Im freaking out BIG TIME! Cant get C-section as I HAVE to drive to drop dd off at school etc and my DH will be flat out with the farm in Aug!! 

My friend is Celiac and her two kids have allergies, does your DD?


----------



## Inigo Montoya

Thanks for the welcome :)

I'm so with you on the googling, anything I can think of, I google! I bought a couple of books, I started reading "what to expect when you're expecting" and all it has done is scare me and made me worry that I am doing everything wrong! Soooo... might stick with forums :) 

Had my blood test yesterday (for hcg levels), was told to ring up today for results but they won't give them to me :( Going to change GPs I think as I am really unhappy with everything she's told me so far, and I just think I should trust my gut instinct. It's hard cos we only moved to Perth (from QLD) 18 months ago and we haven't been sick so haven't needed to find a GP! 

Arj you've scared me with your birth stories! They sound traumatic. I hope #3 is much better. 

We also like "different" names... not weird, just different and definitely not top 100. 

Are you guys going to find out what sex you're having?


----------



## TicToc

Yep, dd has it too. We are very sensitive so our whole house is wheat and gluten free. And dh doesn't eat it anymore either. While not diagnosed, he feels MUCH better off wheat. I think everyone would, but that is a rant for another forum - unless anyone wants to know more than I will happy to message you. I am always trying to save the world from wheat. :blush:

WOW! 9-10 pounds, that is huge. I really hope this next one goes better for you. I once had a doctor tell me it went by the mother and not the father. I was afraid when I was pregnant with dd because both ds's from my husbands first wife we're 10 pounds and involved horrifying birth stories like yours, his ex's uterus actually tore and she couldn't have any more after that. DD was only 6.5 pounds and flew right out. But my mom said each of her kids got a pound bigger each time. I will prob have a bigger baby this time because I was so sick on the wheat back then and didn't know it, I am a lot healthier now and am actually deriving nutrients from my food.

HAHA...I just noticed your anniversery ticker and I concieved on your 6th anniversery :haha:


----------



## twickywabbit

Inigo Montoya said:


> Thanks for the welcome :)
> 
> I'm so with you on the googling, anything I can think of, I google! I bought a couple of books, I started reading "what to expect when you're expecting" and all it has done is scare me and made me worry that I am doing everything wrong! Soooo... might stick with forums :)
> 
> Had my blood test yesterday (for hcg levels), was told to ring up today for results but they won't give them to me :( Going to change GPs I think as I am really unhappy with everything she's told me so far, and I just think I should trust my gut instinct. It's hard cos we only moved to Perth (from QLD) 18 months ago and we haven't been sick so haven't needed to find a GP!
> 
> Arj you've scared me with your birth stories! They sound traumatic. I hope #3 is much better.
> 
> We also like "different" names... not weird, just different and definitely not top 100.
> 
> Are you guys going to find out what sex you're having?



I love your name. Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Due august 17th


----------



## TicToc

congrats 9babies!

Inigo, I know what you mean about dr's....trust is so important! Good luck with that.


----------



## arj

TicToc said:


> Yep, dd has it too. We are very sensitive so our whole house is wheat and gluten free. And dh doesn't eat it anymore either. While not diagnosed, he feels MUCH better off wheat. I think everyone would, but that is a rant for another forum - unless anyone wants to know more than I will happy to message you. I am always trying to save the world from wheat. :blush:
> 
> WOW! 9-10 pounds, that is huge. I really hope this next one goes better for you. I once had a doctor tell me it went by the mother and not the father. I was afraid when I was pregnant with dd because both ds's from my husbands first wife we're 10 pounds and involved horrifying birth stories like yours, his ex's uterus actually tore and she couldn't have any more after that. DD was only 6.5 pounds and flew right out. But my mom said each of her kids got a pound bigger each time. I will prob have a bigger baby this time because I was so sick on the wheat back then and didn't know it, I am a lot healthier now and am actually deriving nutrients from my food.
> 
> HAHA...I just noticed your anniversery ticker and I concieved on your 6th anniversery :haha:


Huh? 12th November? I concieved 20th November (hubbys 30th birthday) and I thought you were 3 days behind me?? Oh wait you are meaning the 1st day of your period was 12th Nov... not the day you BD'd.. yea that makes sense cos my period came on the 9th.

I agree with the wheat thing, it bloats me and nowdays the wheat is so genetically modified that it doesn't sit well with the human body (something about too many receptors in the cells or something, i did a little research into it a while back, about why back in the day they all ate bread and now half the population cant have wheat)... Sucks cos I really like burgers! (dont have them much tho cos dont wanna be fat again)!

I heard the weight goes by both parents and that you half it. My DH was nearly 9 and I was 11, and we have nearly 10 babies. I heard boys are bigger, and so are second babies, so my second pregnancy I did my best to not put too much weight on and ran every day and only put 12 kg on not 22 like with 1st pregnancy! definitely felt better the 2nd time round!

Youll be fine tic toc, 1st births are usually the worst (my mum had my sister who was her 6th baby within an hour of starting labour, on the couch at home, no problems, 11lb1oz)!


----------



## TicToc

Oh yeah, I think I must have 'ticker eye' now that I stopped staring for pink lines. :dohh:


----------



## Babybbumbleb

im 4 weeks also! and do in august, but i don't know the exact date yet... im 17, will be 18 in january.. xxx hope all is well everyone!


----------



## ferens06

Hi! August 18th for me :cloud9: xx


----------



## TicToc

I didn't have a scan or anything yet but I went to the clinic and had the test confirmed (insurance requirement) and they told me my due date is actually the 17th because 2012 is leap year. I never thought of that, but the online calculators I used didn't catch it either. I wonder how many of us are due a day earlier than we think. :dohh:


----------



## arj

TicToc said:


> I didn't have a scan or anything yet but I went to the clinic and had the test confirmed (insurance requirement) and they told me my due date is actually the 17th because 2012 is leap year. I never thought of that, but the online calculators I used didn't catch it either. I wonder how many of us are due a day earlier than we think. :dohh:

Yea that would make sense! Cos I got my period on a Wednesday, usually you would count 40 weeks from then.... My due date came back as a Thursday by midwifes date chart but on internet it was a Wednesday! That will be why!


----------



## TicToc

I hope I go early so I was happy for even just a one day change.... my second oldest son ships out for the military in June and has graduation from boot camp sometime at the very end of August or very beginning of September and I want to both be able to travel (I would be so crushed to miss it!) and also for him to be able to meet the bean. I will be buying a trampoline in July I think.....


----------



## ferens06

My due date is August 18th and my birthday is August 11th. So close :)


----------



## TicToc

That is funny ferens, are you hoping for a joint bday? My sister's bday is Aug 11th and this bean will be the fourth grandkid born in August and she always freaks out because she doesn't want anyone stealing her special day (she is 36 LOL). So far she's been lucky but she seems prety worried this time. :haha:


----------



## janine0187

Hiya. Due 18th. :)


----------

